
Finland offers free online Artificial Intelligence course to anyone, anywhere - yarapavan
https://yle.fi/uutiset/osasto/news/finland_offers_free_online_artificial_intelligence_course_to_anyone_anywhere/10206283
======
projectramo
So do Coursera, Udacity, EdX, Apple, and (I assume) MIT.

I would say that we need a new AI course like we need a new Javascript
framework, but education is different. Different people learn in different
ways and it might be useful to have different courses.

I wish we could compare all the courses in some kind of overview to see what
they do, how they compare, and how well people learn from them.

~~~
gaius
EdX in fact have several, depending on your goals:

[https://www.edx.org/microsoft-professional-program-
artificia...](https://www.edx.org/microsoft-professional-program-artificial-
intelligence)

[https://www.edx.org/micromasters/columbiax-artificial-
intell...](https://www.edx.org/micromasters/columbiax-artificial-intelligence)

[https://www.edx.org/learn/artificial-
intelligence](https://www.edx.org/learn/artificial-intelligence)

All free to take, you just pay if you want the certificates.

------
gaius
_hey want to make Finland the world 's most educated country in the field of
artificial intelligence_

The way to do this is almost certainly to make it the world's most educated
country in the field of linear algebra first!

~~~
Gravityloss
It's actually likely pretty high up there.

------
rexreed
This looks like a high level "What is AI" 'course'. Not really practical
except for the manager or generalist trying to understand what AI is.

~~~
valtsu
exactly! This course is made for non-technical people. We are planning to do a
followup course later on with programming skills required. (I'm a member of
the Elements of AI team)

~~~
anfilt
When do you plan to do the follow up?

~~~
valtsu
the plan currently is end of 2018/early 2019

------
andreke
Wow, this is awesome. This is a great way to help everyone take a step forward
into the future. The public having a larger understanding of AI will be
extremely important as it becomes a larger part of our lives.

------
BrockSamson
I'm always a fan of free educational tools, especially ones that cross
traditional borders.

------
deanclatworthy
There was a strong interest within our company about this course (I work in an
agency in Helsinki). I'm curious if the authors of the course would be willing
to share some stats with me: how many people are actively participating vs
saying they will (for anyone with @companyname.fi emails). If it's possible,
could some of the authors get in touch via my profile :)

------
hansoolo
Nice that the Nokia dude claims the electricity phrase for himself...

------
0xdeadbeefbabe
If you take the course, begin with the Finish in mind.

